

Chrome shows Youtube as insecure - hellbanner

Your connection to www.youtube.com is encrypted with 128-bit encryption. However, this page includes other resources which are not secure. These resources can be viewed by others while in transit, and can be modified by an attacker to change the look of the page.<p>The connection uses TLS 1.2.<p>The connection is encrypted and authenticated using AES_128_GCM and uses ECDHE_ECDSA as the key exchange.<p>Google&#x27;s own site is insecure?
======
sp332
That's not the handshake my version of Chrome uses at youtube.com
[http://i.imgur.com/wNE5WUh.png](http://i.imgur.com/wNE5WUh.png) Try running
this script:
[http://superuser.com/a/224263/34856](http://superuser.com/a/224263/34856)
(Just change the IP to youtube.com)

Edit: I just ran it, and these are the only ones I got "YES" on. No ECDSA at
all!

    
    
      Testing ECDHE-RSA-AES256-SHA...YES
      Testing AES256-SHA...YES
      Testing ECDHE-RSA-DES-CBC3-SHA...YES
      Testing DES-CBC3-SHA...YES
      Testing ECDHE-RSA-AES128-SHA...YES
      Testing AES128-SHA...YES
      Testing ECDHE-RSA-RC4-SHA...YES
      Testing RC4-SHA...YES
      Testing RC4-MD5...YES

